# Finally some decent pics of my little Eros!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's my gorgeous young aby-male Eros  He usually isn't good at pics but today he was a little supermodel 























































Also if any of you have an idea bout his colour it would be appreciated - i thought he was colourpoint beige like his father (Apollo) but with the red eyes and slightly lighter colour he doesn't look like cpb :? His mom is Pink eyed bone. I can post pics of both parents if that will help?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

im new so i dont know too much about color but he is really cute!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it may look a little siamese with a satin coat.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Raindropmousery said:


> I think it may look a little siamese with a satin coat.


I thinkt so too - only he can't be with a colourpoint beige dad and pink eyed bone mom :?

Here's some new pics - he's such a cutie 














































Love my little Eros :love1


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

He is soooooo cute


----------

